# Next Animal Crossing Title! Wii U or NX?



## maounkhan (Feb 2, 2016)

Title may have been hard to decipher but the next Animal Crossing game come in two to four years, maybe. The thing is why we didn't get AC for Wii U earlier because Wii U came out in 2012. ACNL came out in 2013. Lost track of time. Maybe when the Wii (CF) to 3DS (NL) transition happened they lost track of time taking five years for a sequel to come. So what do you expect the new AC title to be on, Wii U or NX? Plus two bonus questions! What do you think will the next AC title be? Does NX stand for Nintendo Xbox?


----------



## Mariah (Feb 2, 2016)

Is this a serious question? The Wii U is dead.
I could go another five years without a new Animal Crossing though. The last thing I'd want is something rushed.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I think the next Animal Crossing will be on the NX. If they planned for a Wii U release, they would have given us one earlier instead of the spin offs we got instead (I liked the spin offs, but still)

It makes sense if they want to release the next game of a popular franchise as an NX launch title. In my opinion, it'd be a smart business decision.


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 2, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Is this a serious question? The Wii U is dead.
> I could go another five years without a new Animal Crossing though. The last thing I'd want is something rushed.



This is a serious question. They have been hinting a AC on Wii U (i.e. Villager and Isabelle on Mario Kart 8, Villager on SSB4) for quite a while.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe the next AC title will be Animal Crossing: Back to the City

And maybe it could take City Folk's concept and expand on it? I hope ^^


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 2, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> I think the next Animal Crossing will be on the NX. If they planned for a Wii U release, they would have given us one earlier instead of the spin offs we got instead (I liked the spin offs, but still)
> 
> It makes sense if they want to release the next game of a popular franchise as an NX launch title. In my opinion, it'd be a smart business decision.



Though, they had it in every console in the time between N64 and 3DS, yes? If I'm missing a console, I am not a Nintendo fan just to tell you that. Why would they miss one console? You may take it back as why not miss one console, am I right?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Well.. you do have a point about AC never missing a console,  but the Wii U is not like other Nintendo consoles. Sadly, it tanked and it tanked hard. I don't know whether it was because of poor advertising or not, but it caused Nintendo to lose quite a bit of money over a short period of time.

I think they want to start again, and focus their new games on a new console that can redeem their losses


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

We still don't know anything about the NX really. Although, it's likely the next Animal Crossing will be on there if they do make another one. I hope the NX doesn't come out anytime soon because I still use my Wii U a lot and just bought a PS4 this year. I don't know how much I'd really play it though. I prefer AC as a handheld game because it just gives me so many opportunities to play it when I'm not home. They're really going to have to step up their game with with the NX if they want a chance against Microsoft and Sony.


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2016)

I think there's still a chance we'll get a Wii U title. If Nintendo think Zelda U can still sell on the Wii U, then AC U probably could too. Zelda is a much bigger franchise than AC.

That said, if nothing is revealed by E3 this year, then NX for sure.


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 3, 2016)

Though, I am not a fan of Zelda. It just seems like Nintendo either:
1. Never liked the Wii U and never raised it as the other consoles
2. Started the ninth generation early


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 3, 2016)

Anybody think it'll be on the Wii U? They may have just the Wild World to City Folk thing if they must do it from a New Leaf style to this. Yep, imagine if it'll be multiplayer. One player on TV and one on GamePad. Yeah, the possibilities are never ending.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 4, 2016)

I would hope it would come out on 3DS :-( seeing as that's the only one I have. I'm interested to see what the NX is going to be like though, I'm betting on something similar to what they did with Wii U but improving it a lot.
They shouldn't have even released the new Zelda on the Wii U in my opinion, should have waited for NX. 
It's never had great sales by comparison to other Nintendo consoles and the idea never appealed to me.


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah, which YouTubers would get NX?
Gonna email Nintendo and see what they say (is that allowed on the forum?)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 4, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Maybe the next AC title will be Animal Crossing: Back to the City


I was JUST gonna say this... XD


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 4, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Advanced Warfare


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 5, 2016)

NX for sure, although Animal Crossing works so well on handhelds so I don't know, lol.


----------



## tae (Feb 5, 2016)

i'd hope they'd keep it on the DS, but thats just my personal opinion. i don't like anything wii related and i'm still bitter about the wii discontinuing the gamecube. forever going to be bitter about that man. haha.

as far at the NX goes, i'm curious to see what the concepts of it are and how it would be played. who knows. hopefully something comes up about it at E3


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah, I think the WiiU is pretty much out of the question by now.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh man, I've read about the NX somewhere on the internet but I didn't think it was actually real?! I just hope the company will continue with the animal crossing series and the next one to be even more advanced and extremely addicting


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 6, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> Oh man, I've read about the NX somewhere on the internet but I didn't think it was actually real?! I just hope the company will continue with the animal crossing series and the next one to be even more advanced and extremely addicting



Well, maybe you're right. But the ninth generation is starting too early.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 8, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> NX for sure, although Animal Crossing works so well on handhelds so I don't know, lol.



Latest rumor has NX as a hybrid system, with the handheld version launching this year, and the home console next. That being the case, there's no way an Animal Crossing game gets released this year after just having TWO launched last, meaning if that rumor is true, it's not a launch game for NX. However, if the hybrid is also true, it works perfect pleasing the home console lovers (all roughly 10% of the North American players who actually prefer it that way), as well as the overwhelming majority who want it on handhelds (given how much more it sells in handheld version in Japan- higher than any other region, is also smart).


----------

